# Bravo Trailers Review



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking at getting a newer trailer this summer and was wondering if anyone owns a bravo 7x14 or 7x16 tandem axle? Just like to know how it pulls. I have a 7x16 pace with a 6" frame and I was looking at the bravos with the 4" frame to eliminate a little weight on my hitch, also I have a roof vent on my old one and see most newer trailers have side vents how is that on gravel roads for dust? Any info would be great thanks. :thumb:


----------



## KAOkke (Feb 18, 2013)

I bought a 7x14 bravo scout this winter, haven't used it for hunting yet but have used it for moving so I've pulled it a few hundred miles. Pulls very nice and I've been impressed with the trailer so far, do wonder if the side vent will suck in a lot of dust driving on gravel and in fields but haven't done that yet so I do not know.

I do think they are solid trailers and very happy with mine!


----------

